# Best way to stack wood



## maxburton (Jan 7, 2007)

I know everyone here thinks I know everything ...but I've been splitting wood (mostly just to clear the yard) and I don't know the best way to stack it to get it to dry. How do you guys stack wood? How long does it take to dry? I'd imagine species, weather, and location are factors. My wood is being kept in a very windy spot in Pennsylvania (lots of moisture in the summer). Any ideas? Thanks.


----------



## EastwoodGang4 (Jan 7, 2007)

*stacking*

I like to stack mine on pallets to keep it off the ground.


----------



## Husky137 (Jan 7, 2007)

I stack it one piece at a time,sometimes two if I'm feeling ambitious.

Don't forget to use your hands and bend at the knees.


----------



## Locoweed (Jan 7, 2007)

It's so dry out here it doesn't make any difference


----------



## ericjeeper (Jan 7, 2007)

*stack it in rows east to west*

That way the southern sun in the winter will get at it a little better.


----------



## fixitguy75 (Jan 7, 2007)

That's a good idea eric. I never really thought about it that way.


----------



## beelsr (Jan 8, 2007)

maxburton said:


> I know everyone here thinks I know everything ...but I've been splitting wood (mostly just to clear the yard) and I don't know the best way to stack it to get it to dry. How do you guys stack wood? How long does it take to dry? I'd imagine species, weather, and location are factors. My wood is being kept in a very windy spot in Pennsylvania (lots of moisture in the summer). Any ideas? Thanks.



Not me....  

I'm a bit north of you up in the North Poconos. What I do is just stack the split pieces in a self-made lumber rack (this style: http://www.amazon.com/Finley-Products-Inc-09092-2x4basics/dp/B00006RK54). I have a few of them and just load them up. Don't care about east-west or north-south or anything like that - I'm 1700 feet up and on the top of what we call euphamistcally a "mountain" so I just split it and stack it. When it's going to rain, I cover it with a roll-roofing rubber tarp and throw a few logs on the ends to keep it from flipping off. When the rain passes, I uncover them again. 

There is also a rack inside the garage behind the wood stove and I stack wood there. The heat from the wood stove and chuimney piping drive out any remaining moisture and ensure a good burn. I also keep a good stack of kindling underneath the wood stove.


----------



## Biketrax (Jan 8, 2007)

*Hmmmmmmmmmmmm?*



Husky137 said:


> I stack it one piece at a time,sometimes two if I'm feeling ambitious.



In addition I stack it from the ground up ya know towards the sky

:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## rb_in_va (Jan 8, 2007)

Anyone ever heard of a Holz Hausen? Supposed to be able to season wood in 3 months. A friend told me about it a few years ago. Never have tried it though.

http://www.thechimneysweep.ca/6seasoningwood.html


----------



## pyromaniac guy (Jan 8, 2007)

rb_in_va said:


> Anyone ever heard of a Holz Hausen? Supposed to be able to season wood in 3 months. A friend told me about it a few years ago. Never have tried it though.
> 
> http://www.thechimneysweep.ca/6seasoningwood.html



i have to spread some rep, but that was an interesting article...


----------



## rb_in_va (Jan 8, 2007)

pyromaniac guy said:


> i have to spread some rep, but that was an interesting article...



I thought so too. Wonder if anyone here has tried it.


----------



## ray benson (Jan 8, 2007)

I have heard of Holz Hausen a few years ago but do not know anyone that has tried it. I just stack my wood off the ground in 4 long rows about 4' or 5' high. Then cover(tarp) the wood in the fall.


----------



## sredlin (Jan 8, 2007)

Here is how I stack mine. Between 2 wooden fence posts about 6 feet apart and on top of 2 wooden rails of some type -- 2x lumber or landscape timbers that are setting on top of concrete blocks--hope you can see the pictures


----------



## logbutcher (Jan 8, 2007)

*Holz Hausen/Inquisition*

Sound so much alike there must be a semantic relationship. Say it fast: "Holz Hauzen" "Inquisition" , repeat  . In historical fact  , the pile of wood called HH, was used to efficiently get rid of heretics (which also begins with an "H"  ). Lesson over. It really, really worked ,boys and girls.

Here and now we tried the HH for our wood pile once when we used to buy firewood green in late winter. I had seen them while on maneuvers in Germany, and asked (in English) how they worked . "Fine". What they didn't tell me was that 1. It saves storage space if you've got the small village lots found in N. Europe. 2. Takes a damn long time to stack ever-so-neatly and get the pile just right ("..you will make a perfect circle..."  ), 3. The shape makes it tough to cover, and 4. Getting the splits off the HH to burn is not so simple.

So, make it easy, build a woodshed. Check out woodheat.org for a simple KISS pole woodshed. We did for 4-5 cords.

Professor out.


----------



## Buckeye (Jan 8, 2007)

Is there some advantage to stacking wood like this:







It appears to me that this method of stacking might be slightly more stable, but less space-efficient.


----------



## SmokinDodge (Jan 8, 2007)

Buckeye said:


> Is there some advantage to stacking wood like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's how I stack all my firewood. The criss cross is just on the ends to support the weight of the wood in the stack. This way it doesn't take anything else other than firewood and I can stack a square cord. I put all my cords on old sheets of tin with nothing on top. It will all season for a year and my roofed porch will hold bout half a cord so it has plenty of time to get rid of any rain/snow before it gets burned.


----------



## Buckeye (Jan 8, 2007)

SmokinDodge said:


> That's how I stack all my firewood. The criss cross is just on the ends to support the weight of the wood in the stack. This way it doesn't take anything else other than firewood and I can stack a square cord. I put all my cords on old sheets of tin with nothing on top. It will all season for a year and my roofed porch will hold bout half a cord so it has plenty of time to get rid of any rain/snow before it gets burned.




I know that some folks criss-cross the ends for that reason, but I have seen some stacks that are all criss-crossed - From one end to the other.

It makes no sense to me, maybe I'm missing something.


----------



## wdchuck (Jan 8, 2007)

rb_in_va said:


> Anyone ever heard of a Holz Hausen? Supposed to be able to season wood in 3 months. A friend told me about it a few years ago. Never have tried it though.
> 
> http://www.thechimneysweep.ca/6seasoningwood.html



There's a guy in town who stacks his wood in a similiar fashion, now I understand what/why.

Thanks for the link.


----------



## 046 (Jan 9, 2007)

interesting way to stack wood in a circle...


----------



## JamesJems (Jan 9, 2007)

*About a Holz Hausen*



rb_in_va said:


> I thought so too. Wonder if anyone here has tried it.



Yep. I keep my wood in one. Here's a pic: 


They're a bit tricky, the wide angle lens distorts this one a bit. Mine is about 8 feet around by about 7 feet high. Around 2 cords of wood in there. The reason they're tricky is that they're tempermental to build. They fall over. As a matter of fact, the one in the pic is now a tumbled, jumbled mess that I've been ignoring for a couple of days. Still trying to figure out how to stabilize them. :bang:

But they are striking in their uniqueness. Yard Art. By the time I have my yard cleaned up there will be three of equal size. Do they aid in drying time? I don't think so. It's so darn wet here in the PNW. I'll cover mine with clear plastic (or perhaps I should make it dark plastic) on the tops only when I get them finished. But I know that by October '07, I'll have lots of dry wood to burn/sell.

james


----------



## nybowman (Jan 16, 2009)

*pallets plus sides*

Before I built a shed for the wood I used pallets too. To make it easier and to avoid having to stack corners I used 1x4x5's and drilled them into the sides, I then strung a rope across the tops to each piece of 1x4 to prevent the pressure of the firewood from busting through. It's quick, easy and the pallets lasted about 3-4 years before I had to replace them. I also got the pallets free from behind Lowes(they said I could take them.
Hope this helps


----------



## Rob G. (Jan 16, 2009)

Here are acouple of pics of my mini (6' dia x 6' high) holz hausens from '07.
I made 2 bigger ones this past season (8' dia x 8" high), but forgot to take pictures.


----------



## slinger (Jan 16, 2009)

I built a small (4') tall X~ 7' diameter) 'holz hausen' about a month ago after reading a few articles about them. I don't know if they work but they aren't as easy to get 'right' as I thought before I started. 


There is quite a bit of wood in one. It was hard for me to keep the inward slant on the sides as I worked my way up.


----------



## LTREES (Jan 16, 2009)

Find a teenager that needs gas money.


----------



## Hlakegollum (Jan 16, 2009)

SmokinDodge said:


> That's how I stack all my firewood. The criss cross is just on the ends to support the weight of the wood in the stack. This way it doesn't take anything else other than firewood and I can stack a square cord. I put all my cords on old sheets of tin with nothing on top. It will all season for a year and my roofed porch will hold bout half a cord so it has plenty of time to get rid of any rain/snow before it gets burned.



I stack it loose like this to let the air flow, can always make the shed bigger.


----------



## thejdman04 (Jan 16, 2009)

maxburton said:


> I know everyone here thinks I know everything ...but I've been splitting wood (mostly just to clear the yard) and I don't know the best way to stack it to get it to dry. How do you guys stack wood? How long does it take to dry? I'd imagine species, weather, and location are factors. My wood is being kept in a very windy spot in Pennsylvania (lots of moisture in the summer). Any ideas? Thanks.



Ususally about one summer to dry. Just pile is chuck the wood. If you can keep it off the ground that is of course best. Try not to make the pile too huge so air and sun can get to it.


----------



## alderman (Jan 16, 2009)

*Stacking wood*

This works best for me out here in the rain drenched PNW. I try to expose as much as possible to air and leave a space between rows even in the wood shed. The drawback is I've learned from experience I can't stack very high especially as I cut fairly short to fit in our little stove. If I were someplace where it didn't rain so much I would stack close together and build the piles higher to make better use of available space.


----------



## woodbooga (Jan 16, 2009)

Here's a few ideas from woodheat.org:





Thing is, the more you burn the colder you get!


----------



## modn (Jan 16, 2009)

woodbooga said:


> Here's a few ideas from woodheat.org:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Those pictures are super cool!!!!


----------



## rngrchad (Jan 16, 2009)

*here's my stack of wood:*

I build columns at the end of every 10 or 15ft to support the wood stack. Keeps me from having to use fence stakes or some other form of support.


----------



## Hansenj11 (Jan 16, 2009)

Why stack if you don't need to. I put pallets on the bottom then i split it and throw it into a pile. It may take a little longer to dry but why spend all that time and energy stacking. The other way i look at it is if you stick it in rows some of the wood is go to take longer to dry because it does not get as much air as other peaces of wood.


----------



## Slvrmple72 (Jan 16, 2009)

A few things to remember when stacking firewood.

1. Keep it covered from rain but still let sunshine dry it out. I use tarps and plywood. If the forecast is calling for lots of rain I cover it up all around. The rest of the time I leave it uncovered to let sunshine speed up the drying process.

2. Orient the stacks so that end grain ( think cut ends) are facing the wind crosswise to help draw moisture out of the firewood. leave spaces between rows for good airflow.

3. Splitting size plays a role in the speed at which the firewood will dry. Large pieces will not dry out as quickly as smaller pieces, remember this will vary depending on species and when harvested.

4. Keep it off the ground or at least put starter pieces bark down to help protect against ground moisture. 

5. Use lots of salt, pepper, etc. the more seasoned your wood is the better it will burn in your stove or fireplace.

6. I stack my piles from the top down about 6' high and 16" long pieces but thats just me!


----------



## rngrchad (Jan 16, 2009)

Slvrmple72 said:


> 5. Use lots of salt, pepper, etc. the more seasoned your wood is the better it will burn in your stove or fireplace.


:agree2:


----------



## wrs (Jan 16, 2009)

Tried the HH..not as easy as it looks!Kind of time consuming but you can put alot of wood in a small area.Looks cool too


----------



## whiting-5 (Jan 16, 2009)

im having a spot cleared and leveled right now i plan on putting lots of pallets down over gravel and just start pile after pile away from the house and then just bring it in to my new furance room 1 - 1 1/2 cord at a time the less i have to handle the better right now i have piles all over my property of 18 acres i like this the best just use the 4 wheeler and trailer to bring to house keep the mess and critters in the woods.


----------



## LTREES (Jan 16, 2009)

[/QUOTE]

I LOVE THIS PIC OF THE TREE. I pinned it up at work and some one tore it down after months of being up. Thanks for the re-post woodbooga.

LT...


----------



## Wood Doctor (Jan 16, 2009)

*My Schematic Drawing*

This works and no tall stakes at the ends are required:


----------



## turnkey4099 (Jan 17, 2009)

rb_in_va said:


> I thought so too. Wonder if anyone here has tried it.



I know one guy who did it. Went by his place a couple times last year, looks like he is back to just regular stacking. 

That method is obviously very good for fast drying but is it worth the extra time/trouble to stack like that?

Harry K


----------



## turnkey4099 (Jan 17, 2009)

Stack so the sun shines on it?? Shows up every time the subject comes up.

That has a very minimal effect on drying rate. At most it helps the wood it is shining on, i.e., the first inch or two of the piece, dry a bit faster and IMO no effect at all on anything not seeing the sunlight.

Far more important is to stack for air circulation through the stack - that is what dries the wood.

Harry K


----------



## qweesdraw (Jan 17, 2009)

I buck wood on site!
Split it as i pull it off the truck. (less handling,saves the back it dries NOW ),less handling.
Toss it as i split it,it lands where i toss it.
Summer 2 months to dry (softwood),(hardwood) about 4 months. 
(I AM in COLORADO VERY DRY CLIMATE)
IF you need to dry wood FAST,build a kiln.
Craigslist will get you sliding glass doors (FREE),i use 4 puter fans and 2 small solar panels to run them if i am in a fix.(I sell bundle wood).
Here is a link,(corigated plastic for the roof),$500 said and done.
This site is AWESOME!
http://builditsolar.com/Projects/WoodDrying/wood_kiln.htm
www.builditsolar.com


----------



## MJR (Jan 17, 2009)

I like the idea of the salt and pepper for seasoning but the salt may damage the stove pipe. I have tried various marinades in the past but they just seem to end up like creosol. I have almost perfected the perfect dry rub. Once I have I will post the recipe. I highly recommend a dry rub if you are using the mouth stack method. If you are using the conversional hand stacking method, little seasoning is needed but you run the risk of it turning out game"y".

Not joking now, be careful of the stacks falling over. Stack as tight and plumb as possible. But regardless of what you do at times the stacks will fall. I have finally found out the reason for this. The Chinese are developing a new super conductor. When they power it up it effects the gravitational pull on this side of the earth. This is what is causing the random stack failures. Their spy satellites watch and rely back the information when a stack is just completed. This is when they fire up the superconductor causing the stack to fall. If you lessen carefully you can hear their laughter. Their goal is to decrease wood usage so that they can import more coal. Please everyone write your senators about this problem. 

Good luck.


----------



## reaperman (Jan 17, 2009)

Whatever you do, don't follow my lead.



<a href="http://s474.photobucket.com/albums/rr103/reaperman112/?action=view&current=woodpile002.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i474.photobucket.com/albums/rr103/reaperman112/woodpile002.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## modn (Jan 17, 2009)

Been there done that!!! The ole wind really rocks the tree and messes with the wood pile.


----------



## treemandan (Jan 17, 2009)

maxburton said:


> I know everyone here thinks I know everything ...but I've been splitting wood (mostly just to clear the yard) and I don't know the best way to stack it to get it to dry. How do you guys stack wood? How long does it take to dry? I'd imagine species, weather, and location are factors. My wood is being kept in a very windy spot in Pennsylvania (lots of moisture in the summer). Any ideas? Thanks.



Actually, no, we don't think you know everything, nope, not that. Stacking wood? You are a riot.


----------



## dawzie (Jan 17, 2009)

MJR said:


> The Chinese are developing a new super conductor. When they power it up it effects the gravitational pull on this side of the earth. This is what is causing the random stack failures. Their spy satellites watch and rely back the information when a stack is just completed. This is when they fire up the superconductor causing the stack to fall. If you lessen carefully you can hear their laughter. Their goal is to decrease wood usage so that they can import more coal. Please everyone write your senators about this problem.
> 
> Good luck.



Must be why the stone walls are falling over also


----------



## Blazin (Jan 17, 2009)

I quit stackin it. Now I throw in the shed as high as I can pile it. Seems to burn the same. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Dennis_Peacock (Jan 17, 2009)

My granddad taught me how to stack firewood.
Said "stack the wood with spaces in it...just big enough for the mouse to get through there, but not big enough for the cat that's chasing the mouse."

I have never forgotten that some 40+ years later.
He always said....boy, you need to start cuttin' your firewood at the first full moon of every spring. Split and stack like I taught ya and you'll be warm in the winter.

I sure miss my granddad......he was a good man.


----------



## Scrapiron (Jan 18, 2009)

There's a guy around here who's been cutting wood for 50+ years. He's told me to cut a tree when the moon is full and it will burn better. 

I need to look that up.


----------



## streeter (Jan 18, 2009)

maxburton said:


> I know everyone here thinks I know everything ...but I've been splitting wood (mostly just to clear the yard) and I don't know the best way to stack it to get it to dry. How do you guys stack wood? How long does it take to dry? I'd imagine species, weather, and location are factors. My wood is being kept in a very windy spot in Pennsylvania (lots of moisture in the summer). Any ideas? Thanks.




I can send you my wife to show you how NOT to stack it 

Seeing how you in PA. The easiest is like Blazin said. Thro it in a shed  someplace where it is off the ground and can get ventalation to dry then tarp in when snow flies. As long as it gets ventalation it will not rot and will dry.

If you are worried about drying come to arizona.......it will dry fast.....Just can not find good wood


----------



## Laird (Jan 19, 2009)

Frankly I've never noticed my wood piles losing 20% of their height. Maybe I am just not paying attention.


----------



## wrs (Jan 19, 2009)

Laird said:


> Frankly I've never noticed my wood piles losing 20% of their height. Maybe I am just not paying attention.



My first Holz Hausen lost nearly 50% of its height...but then it did fall over!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pacman (Jan 20, 2009)

I have been on this site almost two years now. The first year I stacked the wood in rows and covered it with tin. When I got ready to sell it it was all dry and burned really good but my pieces were like 4-5 inches in diameter. 

This past year I piled the wood and made the pieces 6 inches mostly. The wood wasnt dry enough because it was hissing when it was burning because it was hold water and still a little green. 

This years plan is to lay down pipes and STACK the wood on top. Since I sell wood I am going to stack the rows in eight foot sections two rick long (16feet). Then cover it with tin. Leaving about one foot between each row. 

I tried the stack then I tried the pile. I think its much much better to stack it. I know it would be better this year when I stack it.


----------

